# Hey !!!



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

New to the site ,Thought I,d say hi to fellow fans of the G. I'm a 40 year old newbie and I already have 2 new Giants. Well , I ordered The second 2 days ago. It's an 09 Defy 2 to go with my 09 Seek 3. Check out the picks.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I just discovered Giant in 2009 when I bought a TCR Advanced. I have heard so many good things about the Defy, I am sure you will love it. Here's some help with that pic of that sharp looking bike you bought.
Take care....


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks, it is a looker. I can't wait to get fitted and RIDE...


----------



## yetidude (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey LMWEL, so.... did you get it? What do you think?

I started my Giant life with a 2003 aluminum TCR. sold it to a friend, bought two different frames from different bike companies since, until one day a few months ago I rode my old TCR... well... I just loved it all over again.. So I had to go and buy myself a new 2010 TCR Advance.... OMG I'm a Giant fan all over again. what a f.... awesome bike!!!

About the Defy I heard so many good things too, so I hope you're enjoying you new bike.


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

*Love*



yetidude said:


> Hey LMWEL, so.... did you get it? What do you think?
> 
> I started my Giant life with a 2003 aluminum TCR. sold it to a friend, bought two different frames from different bike companies since, until one day a few months ago I rode my old TCR... well... I just loved it all over again.. So I had to go and buy myself a new 2010 TCR Advance.... OMG I'm a Giant fan all over again. what a f.... awesome bike!!!
> 
> About the Defy I heard so many good things too, so I hope you're enjoying you new bike.


What can I say I absolutely Love it !!! My fiance says I'm obsessed. It's possible. I'd have to sell my truck to afford the kind of Giants you ride . Come to think of it ... That's not the worst idea . I'd rather ride everywhere anyway. I'm in North Carolina so right now the weather is not cooperating. But soon ' SOON...


----------



## roadrider (Jan 5, 2003)

Hey LMWEL, where are you in NC. I'm in Greensboro.


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

*B.f.e.*



roadrider said:


> Hey LMWEL, where are you in NC. I'm in Greensboro.


 I live in Coats, Which is in Harnett County about 25 min ( by car ) south of Raleigh.


----------

